# track help



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

hello everyone got a question on track is there any difference in the us code 332 and the code 332 euro i know the ties will be different but i'm looking for cheap track an i see the AML euro is cheaper than there us style just wondering if this will connect fine to Aristo and LGB track that i already have and where would be a good place the would have a good deal on track and clamps.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Euro has 11 ties per ft. and the narrow guage have 14 ties per foot so Euro is wider spacing.Watch the Evil Bay, for some good deals but be careful!! Regal

Check it out here RLD Hobbies, LLC - BRASS TRACK CODE 332


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

now is the track spacing between the two the same or is it different


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By krogerssolar on 18 Mar 2010 01:54 PM 
now is the track spacing between the two the same or is it different 

All 1-Gauge "Large-Scale" track uses the same spacing (+ -) between the rails regardless of the number of ties per foot, the rail code, or who makes it.


----------

